
Data from Wuhan shows release of sulphur dioxide gas - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/inteldotwav/status/1226267582740811777?s=20
======
cameron_b
The facts are a bit unsettling as it is.

~~~
ycombonator
[https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&obj...](https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12304547)

------
88840-8855
Beware of conspiracy theories. Stay with facts.

